# I'm more bonded to one..some advice please



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

When I was looking to get a tiel I only wanted to get 1 because I only had one growing up that was extremely bonded to me. However the breeder had 2 and I ended up taking both of them. Now that I have both I feel like I should have gone with my gut instinct and gotten only one. I am bonding more with Maui than Jersey. Maui gets excited when he sees me and tries to fly to me, whereas Jersey is more independent and likes to be on his own. When I take Maui to another room Jersey will flock call to him and I feel like it's taking away from me bonding properly with Maui. I don't want them to bond to each other and not want to bond to me. I try to have one on one time with both, but Jersey always wants to fly back to the cage or away from me. Maui stays on my shoulder and takes food from me lol Should I give Jersey back to the breeder? Or should I wait a little longer? I know some of you have several tiels and enjoy having them, but I don't think having more than 1 is for me. I don't really know what to do.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What i do is take them away in different room away from cage and play with them
I have 2 really bonded with me and 4 i still need more bonding with, it does take time


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it would be unfair to give Jersey back to the breeder, you can't be with Maui 24/7and given that cockatiels are sociable flock birds and he is used to having another cockatiel around it would be upsetting to lose his companion. My cockatiels have their own room so I don't take any out of the room for one on one time, I just end up with about half a dozen sitting on me! what happens when you have them out at the same time? I have bonded pairs but they still like to have attention from me so having a mate doesn't seem to make any difference to them wanting a tickle or cuddle.


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 2 males that both seem to be bonding equally with me. They both seem to like having one on one time with me, but do just fine out with each other at the same time. I just make sure when they are both out together I give attention to both, that way I have no jealousy or arguing issues. Usually one likes to sit on one should while the other likes to sit on the opposite shoulder.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm trying..Jess usually i always have them out at the same time. I leave the cage open and they like to sit on top of their cage but if i have Maui on my shoulder Jersey will try to fly to him and flock call to him. And if i have jersey on my shoulder he will fly back to maui lol I try to bond with jersey all the time, I will take him to another room and talk to him for a few minutes but he always tries to fly away from me  Oh well i will keep trying of course and see what happens. Their personalities are different, the breeder did tell me maui is a mama's boy though


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's the beauty of it, how different they are. Its not that they're not both bonding to you, one is just more cuddly than the other. But they're both loved which is all that matters and you're part of the flock. So you have your cuddly one and then the independent one, you get the best of both worlds!


----------

